# First Attempt With Force Dryer



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh my gosh, what a horrible experience! I finally invested in a force dryer and used it today for the first time. I think Ill be sending it back. Willow just shrieked! It was awful. She shook, howled, squealed, shrieked and tried to crawl under my arm for the few minutes I tried to use it. I had it on the lowest air setting too. :frown2: I finally got my own hair dryer and used that. 

The groomer uses a force dryer and I asked her if Willow was ok with it. I guess I'm going to have to relate my experience to her and see what she says. I can't put Willow through that again!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah the first time you need to turn it on at a long distance and slowly get nearer while doling out some treats.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That's also why I prefer the Kool Pup to the cheaper models. Instead of just "high" and "low" settings, it has a rheostat, which can be turned from the merest puff of a breeze up to full blast, blow the little dog off the table.  So you can start with it VERY gentle (and quiet) and slowly work your way up to what is comfortable and effective for your dog.

My dogs are so use dot dryers at this point that I leave the stand dryer on medium speed and some heat to keep them warm, while I dry the "fiddly bits" with the force dryer in my hand. I can completely dry Kodi's long and full coat in less than half an hour. Less than that for the girls.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I didn't get the Kool Pup. I actually got the Flying Pig dryer like the one Dee Dee got. It does have a dial (like a volume dial on a radio) where you can adjust the amount of air but even at the lowest setting it comes out pretty forcefully. I don't know if I should try a different model like the Kool Pup but she just freaked when I tried this one. Of course I didn't think to start out from a distance with her. I wish I had thought of that, Dave.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I also have the Kool Pup dryer. Initially, I didn't use it on Emmie; instead, I had the dryer out but not on so she could sniff it and was treated for her interest. Later, I turned it on and let her check it out on her own and again rewarded her with treats. Then when I first used it, I had it on the lowest setting and didn't use it that long and was once again well treated. I worked up slowly and now she's comfortable with it, no matter the setting. Note that Emmie is not noise sensitive in general so it didn't take very long to acclimate her to the force dryer.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I didn't get the Kool Pup. I actually got the Flying Pig dryer like the one Dee Dee got. It does have a dial (like a volume dial on a radio) where you can adjust the amount of air but even at the lowest setting it comes out pretty forcefully. I don't know if I should try a different model like the Kool Pup but she just freaked when I tried this one. Of course I didn't think to start out from a distance with her. I wish I had thought of that, Dave.


I'm not familiar with the Flying Pig one, but if it has a rheostat (like a volume knob  ) you should be able to slowly acclimate her to it. Use the method that Jeanne described for Emmie. I didn't have to be QUITE so careful, because mine were used to this type of dryer from puppyhood at the breeders' homes. The only thing I did differently with them when hey ere little puppies (taught to me by Pam King) was to hold them against me in a towel, and expose only one little section of puppy at a time, so they stayed snuggled and close, and never got cold. None of them had any problem with it. I've also helped both Pam and another breeder friend wash hoards of puppies during temperament testing and soaping (for structural evaluation) now. None of them have had a problem with it when introduced gently and slowly.

Even though Willow is a lot older, and more set in her ways than a puppy, I am sure, if you take it slow and careful, you can get her used to it!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for all the tips. I may try again!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I use my personal dryer on very low setting. When first introduced, I turned it on low and blew it on my face talking at the same time about how good it felt. Tux watched and listened. I turned it on him for just a second and acted like that was fun. Then I asked him to a "sit up" position and gave a treat. (The hair dryer is still on laying down blowing away from us). Then I picked up the dryer and held it far away so there was the softest breeze, had him sit up and aimed the dryer at his belly telling him how good that felt....added another treat. Eventually he loved sitting up for me to dry his belly. Move the hair dryer in slowly and make sure it is not on "hot"... but just warm. Just try to simulate a gentle breeze to begin with and make it a happy relaxed fun time. I would't groom a young inexperience puppy if I had to be rushed.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Really enjoyed your story, gold animals!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

I've given up on my Kool Pup; both my dogs hate it and it's not worth the pain for me when, with only two dogs, I can manage the time to dry them more slowly; the only thing that worked for a while was putting a soft headband over their ears, then they didn't mind it so much; I did all the slow, positive reinforcement but eventually decided it was not an option for us; pity I live in the UK or someone could have my dryer! One of those investments that didn't work out, oh dear!!


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

I have the flying pig dryer. Loki absolutely hated it at first but he was also being a pain for the groomer when drying so I resolved to make him acclimate. He is better but not all the way there. I have tried to make a game of it. I have bounced the air off the wall, blowed at him from different directions, etc. all while leaving him on the floor unrestrained so he could leave if he wanted and giving him treats. Now if I let him just stand on the sofa he will "attack" the air and bark at it while putting his face almost to the hose. If he really hated it he would leave. By the time we finish 'playing' he is almost dry. Working with treats to get him to sit and stay while I dry him. He will eventually. I can see progress!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> I've given up on my Kool Pup; both my dogs hate it and it's not worth the pain for me when, with only two dogs, I can manage the time to dry them more slowly; the only thing that worked for a while was putting a soft headband over their ears, then they didn't mind it so much; I did all the slow, positive reinforcement but eventually decided it was not an option for us; pity I live in the UK or someone could have my dryer! One of those investments that didn't work out, oh dear!!


If I could get 10 cents on the dollar for every one of those "grooming things that didn't work out"... either for the dogs or my horses, I'd be rich! :laugh:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Lalla said:


> I've given up on my Kool Pup; both my dogs hate it and it's not worth the pain for me when, with only two dogs, I can manage the time to dry them more slowly


Oh no! I ordered and just received the Kool Pup dryer. Haven't used it yet. Actually kind of afraid to! I have it sitting on the counter were I groom Willow so she can see and sniff at it. Oh I hope I don't need to send it back.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Barbara Levy said:


> I have the flying pig dryer. Loki absolutely hated it at first but he was also being a pain for the groomer when drying so I resolved to make him acclimate. He is better but not all the way there. I have tried to make a game of it. I have bounced the air off the wall, blowed at him from different directions, etc. all while leaving him on the floor unrestrained so he could leave if he wanted and giving him treats. Now if I let him just stand on the sofa he will "attack" the air and bark at it while putting his face almost to the hose. If he really hated it he would leave. By the time we finish 'playing' he is almost dry. Working with treats to get him to sit and stay while I dry him. He will eventually. I can see progress!


These sound like great tips. I think I'll try that with Willow. She used to bite at the air coming out of my personal dryer that I was using on her. She doesn't do that anymore now though. She just sits and shivers. I asked the groomer last week if she minded the force dryer they use and she said no and that she was actually really good. She told me Willow didn't like it in the face but was not screaming or anything like she was when I tried the Flying Pig on her.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Oh no! I ordered and just received the Kool Pup dryer. Haven't used it yet. Actually kind of afraid to! I have it sitting on the counter were I groom Willow so she can see and sniff at it. Oh I hope I don't need to send it back.


Oh, Jackie, never go on the anecdotal response!! That was only my story and largely due to my own lack of persistence and circumstances that honestly didn't warrant the expenditure in the first place. I just thought it would be something wonderful that would make my whole life make sense and it didn't!! Duh!! Don't just go on my experience which is entirely personal - there are loads of people in this very thread who swear by the blasting method!! My dogs would probably have got used to it if I'd tried harder. Part of my problem is that I'm not a great believer in incessant bathing anyway, so they don't get the regularity of it - it comes as a complete surprise every time!! But then so does anyone coming to the door, anyone moving around within the house who they've seen five minutes before and still bark at....so maybe I just have neurotic dogs, who knows. Either way, don't take one person's story as gospel, try it for yourself and you may be very happy. Don't give up if at first it seems tricky, lots have succeeded.


----------

